# At what age do female bettas show ovipositors?



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I figured this could go here for the people who've bred bettas to see. So, I have an ~2 month old baby betta from petco. I've been feeding it good for two weeks now and I see a little ovipositor. So, I'm wondering at what age you'll be able to tell if baby bettas are female. I would get a picture, but Dip won't stay still.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There is no set age. It depends on genetics, water, food, growth rate, etc. an ovipositor is not even a reliable way to sex them.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, I was just curious. Here's some pics of little Dipstick.

*NOTE* the cup was for picture purposes only. S/he lives in a divided 10g.


































Would Dip be a CT or a combtail (or do they have to grow more)?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Judging by the body style, ventral size, etc.. looks like you have a male CT 

Ovis are common on both sexes while they are very young.. but his body is not as squared/stubby as a female's would be, his dorsal is a bit long for that age (compared to a female), ventrals are a bit longer.. to me it points more towards a CT male. Could be wrong.. but I would say it's a good chance it's a he


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

+1


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much, Myates! I'm glad I have a spot open for him. I say that, because, now, my 10g divided is completely all male CTs. xD


----------

